# Neuer Pc für WoW unter 400€



## KingSav (13. November 2009)

hallo liebe community,

ich habe vor mich zu weihnachten selbst zu beschenken und mir einen neuen pc zuzulegen. da ich in erster linie World of Warcraft damit spielen möchte, sollte er natürlich nach möglichkeit optimal ausgestattet sein, damit ich auch mal die grafik details hochschrauben kann (mein momentaner rechner erlaubt es mir, wow nur auf niedrigster detailstufe zu spielen).

welche anforderungen sollte der pc erfüllen, damit wow damit flüssig zu spielen ist, aber auch die grafik nicht zu kurz kommt? wäre super, wenn ihr vielleicht links zu pcs posten würdet, die eurer meinung nach ausreichend dafür sind.

viele grüße, KingSav


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Hallo PC-Technik Forum.


----------



## Dylvan (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Hallo PC-Technik Forum.



Wieso, is doch speziell auf WoW bezogen?


----------



## Yosef (13. November 2009)

Für € 400 kriegst du da nichts... oder kann mir jemand das Gegenteil beweisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (13. November 2009)

KingSav schrieb:


> hallo liebe community,
> 
> ich habe vor mich zu weihnachten selbst zu beschenken und mir einen neuen pc zuzulegen. da ich in erster linie World of Warcraft damit spielen möchte, sollte er natürlich nach möglichkeit optimal ausgestattet sein, damit ich auch mal die grafik details hochschrauben kann (mein momentaner rechner erlaubt es mir, wow nur auf niedrigster detailstufe zu spielen).
> 
> ...


Wieso guckst du dir nicht ein paar PC's raus, die für dich gut ausschauen.
Bei Grafikkarte etc kannst du auch im Internet nach Vergleichen suchen, ne mittlere Grafikkarte reich locker aus.


----------



## Spellman (13. November 2009)

Mit Betriebssystem und Monitor? .... kannste so gut wie knicken ^^
Oder nur die Hardware an sich + Tower ohne Peripherie?! ... machbar

Bsp:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/PC-Sy...Komplettsysteme  -50&#8364; fürs BS -> 399&#8364;

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3541

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3693


----------



## Hyrasch (13. November 2009)

@ King Sav 
nein nein, verstehste falsch^^

Enyalios Inteligenz reicht nicht aus um dir so eine Frage zu beantworten, unhöfflich und voller panik wie er ist verweist er dich zum "Technik Forum" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein WoW PC:

ca 4 Gb Ram
HD 5700/4800
GTX 275
Quad Core Q8200 reicht schon,
jop das wär ein "guter" PC, net nur für WoW!

sagen wir mal der hier:  http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3611

selbst würde ich ihn natürlich anders zusammenbauen usw, aber orientiere dich daran.


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Dylvan schrieb:


> Wieso, is doch speziell auf WoW bezogen?



Achso ja, dann kann ich ja hier auch nach einem Auto suchen das farblich zu meinem WoW-Sticker passt...

Aber um mal kurz auf den TE einzugehen:

Aufrüsten ist zur Zeit eventuell billiger als sich einen Komplett-PC zu kaufen. Die Einzelkomponenten waren kaum billiger als jetzt und mit 400 euro bekommst du schon ordentliches Zeug.


----------



## Spellman (13. November 2009)

@Hyrasch:

unter 400&#8364; soll er liegen... da kommt er mit deinem Vorschlag nicht hin ^^

Und wozu nen Quadcore für WoW?

@Flana:

Du hast dir vor einem Jahr nen Athlon II X4 gekauft?


----------



## Flana (13. November 2009)

Also ich hab mir vor etwas über nem Jahr den hier angeschafft, ist mein arbeits und wow Pc 
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3715
dazu ne ati radeon x 1959 pro Grafikkarte sehr günstig bekommen. 
Wow läuft bei mir mit voller Auflösung flüssig und ohne ruckeln, selbst in dalaran.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2009)

Yosef schrieb:


> Für &#8364; 400 kriegst du da nichts... oder kann mir jemand das Gegenteil beweisen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* also ich will ya jtz nixx sagen...*hust* <---- *zu mir wink*



Hyrasch schrieb:


> Quad Core Q8200 reicht schon,



Quadcore is mist. Es gibt Dualcores die Billiger und besser sind^^ (Doch irgendwann is die grenze erreich wo Quadcore besser is...aba nen Quadcore brauchste für wow wirklich net...pack lieber Arbeitsspeicher druff!)


----------



## Hyrasch (13. November 2009)

die X1950 reicht net mehr ganz aus für WoW, hatte die nämlich auch, da musste schon "Schatten" ganz ausmachen und "hohe Sichtweite" ziemlich weit nach links schrauben.
  Auflösung schaft die graka eh nur optimal 1280x1024 rum. 
 greif zu einer hd 4850/4870 ~ 80 € rum oder minimal 20-30 € teuerer ner HD5750.~120 €rum

 CPU kannste schon einenhttp://www.csv.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A0140055 Core 2 Duo e 7400 nehmen und den von 2,8 Ghz bisl übertakten ~ 70 € rum.
Dann musste aber ein altes ockel 775 Board nehmen und ddr2 speicher, der eig net unbedignt schlechte als DDR3 ist, aber dafür gut billiger.


----------



## Garindan (13. November 2009)

Da kann ich nur folgenden Thread zu empfehlen *Klick mich*


----------



## DNA_Angel (13. November 2009)

es gibt hier einige leute die ein wenig - null ahnung haben ^^ und direkt in den nächsten saturn laden rennen um sichn pc zu kaufen


ich hab mir vor ca 10 monaten einen rechner gekauft (letztes jahr weihnachten) ^^  

für diesen rechner habe ich (nur hardware!!!!) 540 euro bezahlt

eine 320 er gb festplatte (ne etwas schnellere) für 40 €
eine grafikkarte 9800gtx+ für 160
ein motherboard p45 mit nen paar usb slots mehr und sonstigem schnickschnak für 100 euro (gab ne abgespackte version für 90 daneben)
arbeitsspeicher 4gb auf 800 mhz ddr2 - 40 euro 
netzteil 600 watt 30 euro (sonderangebot^^von 60 runter gesetzt) 
+ nen ea8400 cpu für 160

reichen vollkommen aus - spiel damit auch zurzeit modern warfare auf max einstellungen
wow hat btw in dala mit den einstellungen 30-40 fps je nachdem wieviel los ist - in nem 25 er raids sinds dann 100-110 fps

ich spiele wow auf nem 23 zoll widescreen mit der höchstenauflösugng die es gibt selbst die registry noch geändert) - dazu habe ich weiterhin einen 19 zoller angeschlossen um nebenbei während der raids filme zu gucken :-D) 

fazit AUSREICHEND  - ne xp cd wird er irgendwo rumfliegen haben und nen monitor hatter noch

die komponenten die oben aufgelistet sind sind mittlerweile um einiges billiger womit du deine 400 euro nur minimal überschreiten würdest 
 hab sie damals in einem laden anner ecke gekauft - im gabs sicher einige dies billiger angeboten hätten 
mittlerweile verkauft er die graka für 100 euro die cpu für andie 140 und  das motherboard wird auch für 80 angeboten - und wie gesagt die komponenten


----------



## Enyalios (13. November 2009)

Hyrasch schrieb:


> Enyalios Inteligenz reicht nicht aus um dir so eine Frage zu beantworten
> 
> sagen wir mal der hier:  http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3611



Zumindest hat enyalios geschnallt das er nur 400 Euro ausgeben will und hat ihm deshalb das Aufrüsten seines alten PC´s vorgeschlagen. Und das in meiner großen Panik...omg..


----------



## Dylvan (13. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Achso ja, dann kann ich ja hier auch nach einem Auto suchen das farblich zu meinem WoW-Sticker passt...



Genau !
Warum auch nicht


----------



## Dwarim (13. November 2009)

Also für 400&#8364; kriegt man schon was ordentliches, was für WoW ausreicht.
Mein "Neuer" (vor knapp 1 1/2 Monaten) hat 750&#8364; gekostet, wobei du 170&#8364; abziehen kannst, wenn du ein normales Gehäuse nimmst. Ich hab' mir nämlich n Shuttle XPC Barebone geholt.

Habe folgende Teile drin:
*Prozessor:* _Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (4 x 2,83 Ghz)_
*Grafikkarte:* _Zotac GeForce GTX 260 AMP²! Edition_
*RAM:* _4 GB DDR2 RAM von GEIL_
*Festplatte (grade die ist für die Geschwindigkeit von Spielen verantwortlich -> Ladezeiten, etc.):* _Samsung HD502HJ (SpinPoint F3)_ - (hat 500G


Der Prozessor liegt momentan bei ca. 180&#8364;, die Grafikkarte ca. 150-160&#8364;, der Arbeitsspeicher (Preise steigen momentan) ca. 60-65&#8364; und die Festplatte ca. 45&#8364;, wobei du bei dieser auch deine Alte verwenden könntest, wodurch du dir dann wiederum das Betriebssystem sparen würdest (75&#8364; für Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit).
Für ein Gehäuse + Mainboard + Netzteil kannst du so um die 100&#8364; rechnen.
Das Laufwerk kannst du ja aus deinem alten Computer verwenden, ansonsten würden da nochmal 30&#8364; hinzukommen.

Ich habe mit den Maximalwerten gerechnet, es wird also wahrscheinlich etwas *billiger*:
180&#8364; (Prozessor)
160&#8364; (Grafikkarte)
065&#8364; (Arbeitsspeicher)
045&#8364; (Festplatte) -> fällt unter Umständen weg
100&#8364; (Gehäuse + Mainboard + Netzteil)
030&#8364; (DvD Laufwerk + Brenner) -> fällt unter Umständen weg
075&#8364; (Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit Betriebssystem) -> fällt unter Umständen weg
010&#8364; (Für den Zusammenbau im Computerladen um die Ecke, falls du selber wenig Ahnung von dem Innenleben eines Computers hast) -> fällt unter Umständen weg
---------
*665&#8364;*

Wenn jetzt Betriebssystem, Laufwerk und Festplatte wegfallen würden (-150&#8364 liegst du bei *515&#8364;*. Bei der Grafikkarte könntest du für World of Warcraft auch  ein bisschen "tiefer" gehen, und der Prozessor muss nicht unbedingt ein 4 Kern sein, eine Alternative wäre z.B. der _Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 (2 x 2,8 Ghz)_ für 98&#8364; bei _Amazon.de_. Also nochmal (-82&#8364, wodurch du dann auf folgenden Betrag kommst: 
*433&#8364;*.

Damit hast du einen Computer, der für die nächsten Jahre gut gerüstet sein wird, hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, bei weiteren Fragen wende dich einfach an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG
Dwarim


----------



## Spellman (13. November 2009)

http://www.pclike.de

Wie ich Framesets hasse.

Auf der Seite: Athlon II Sam3 ->  NVidia PCIe + X2 -> X2 245  ... dort dann den obersten wählen  .. da dann noch ne größere Festplatte rein


----------



## Dylvan (13. November 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> [..]
> wobei du 170€ abziehen kannst, wenn du ein normales Gehäuse nimmst. Ich hab' mir nämlich n Shuttle XPC Barebone geholt.
> [...]



Der is hässlich.


----------



## Mikroflame (13. November 2009)

Uff, gerade im Newsticker das enddeckt.. Komplettpcs wo das Auge hinreicht..

Für 400&#8364; bekommt man schon viel bessere,besuch uns einfach im PC-Technik bereich,da hat jemand sogar das selbe Thema aufgemacht ^^


----------



## Spellman (13. November 2009)

Wenn der TE sich die Komponenten natürlich separat kauft und den PC dann selbst zusammen schraubt, spart er natürlich noch etwas Geld ein, was mann dann in bessere Hardware investieren kann.

Ein Komplett-PC ist halt die "einfache" Variante, ich ziehe selber basteln auch vor ^^


----------



## Talatios (13. November 2009)

www.SNOGARD.de

da findet man gute sachen für wenig geld und 4 gb für wow ich hab 1gb und 2ghz und es läuft schon ziehmlich flüssig ^^


----------



## Dwarim (13. November 2009)

Dylvan schrieb:


> Der is hässlich.



Soso, hat sich da jemand grade nackt im Spiegel betrachtet?

1. Finde ich die Meisten normalen Tower hässlich, 2. bin ich oft auf Lan-Partys, was durch das kleine Gehäuse einfacher ist als mit einem normalen Midi-Tower.



Spellman schrieb:


> Wenn der TE sich die Komponenten natürlich separat kauft und den PC dann selbst zusammen schraubt, spart er natürlich noch etwas Geld ein, was mann dann in bessere Hardware investieren kann.
> 
> Ein Komplett-PC ist halt die "einfache" Variante, ich ziehe selber basteln auch vor ^^



Wobei ich da dann an seiner Stelle die Teile kaufen würde, die man ihm vorgeschlagen hat und diese dann in einen Computershop bringen, die bauen für ca. 10-15&#8364; PCs zusammen.
(Natürlich nur, wenn er ein "Hardware-Anfänger/Neuling" ist).


----------



## Mikroflame (13. November 2009)

Ram ist nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss den PC ja nichtmal selbst zusammenbauen. Legt man bei Hardwareversand 20&#8364; drauf dann kommt es,wie ein komplett PC, bei einem an. Bloß vieeel günstiger.


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=132259
steht ja sogar im Technik forum drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungholt (13. November 2009)

WOW in einer annehmbaren hohen Grafikqualität und mit guter Performence?

Da poste ich mal mein Baby:

-TECHSOLO Midi Tower ATX TC 72 + 650W Netzteil
-Asus M3N78-EM
-Athlon 7750 (2*2,7 Ghz)
-3GB DDR2 Kingston Value Ram
-Grafik: onBoard Geforce 8300 + Geforce 9400 GT via Hybrid SLI
-HDD: Samsung HD160JJ Sata2 (System und WOW-Platte)

Alles in allem hat mich die Hardware (durch besondere Angebote und Ebay -Mainboard-) nicht mehr als 200 Euro gekostet! Dazu kamen Win XP Pro(inkl. SP3), Sata DVD Laufwerk, 350 GB Sata HDD (2.Platte für anderes Zeugs), Lüfter und sämtliche Peripherie von meinem alten Rechner! 
Die Leistung reicht aus um selbst GTA 4 in Mid-Qualy zu spielen und bei WOW war ich Anfang des Jahres noch auf High und das ohne Lags!

Sprich wenn Du Teile deines "Alten" verwenden kannst, würd ich an deiner Statt nen neuen Monitor oder anderweitige Perepherie anschaffen, solltest du Geld schon einsparen können, oder geh mit deiner Freundin zu Sylvester auf Tour dafür^^


----------



## sigimalygos (13. November 2009)

KingSav schrieb:


> hallo liebe community,
> 
> ich habe vor mich zu weihnachten selbst zu beschenken und mir einen neuen pc zuzulegen. da ich in erster linie World of Warcraft damit spielen möchte, sollte er natürlich nach möglichkeit optimal ausgestattet sein, damit ich auch mal die grafik details hochschrauben kann (mein momentaner rechner erlaubt es mir, wow nur auf niedrigster detailstufe zu spielen).
> 
> ...




wo wir grad dabei sind ich breuchte nen lapi für höchstens 500 wow muss nicht aufmax settings laufen wäre aber prima brauche auchnoch nen internet stick am bestenmit nem flatrate vertrag wenn wer was hat pm me pls thx / gn8


----------



## Vaishyana (13. November 2009)

Kann man den Thread nicht mal ins PC Technik Forum schieben? Da gibt es vielleicht 3 - 4 sinnvolle Antworten und der TE sowie jegliche Off Topic ist geklärt.


----------



## Müllermilch (13. November 2009)

Also an deiner Stelle würd ich bei sollchen Sachen nicht sparen.......Nen PC hast du längere Zeit und da is es echt sinnlos zu knausern =) Also leg lieber noch 200-300 Euro drauf und kauf dir was ordentliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haste dann auch was davon und kannst auch mal neuere Spiele zocken.


----------



## Dwarim (14. November 2009)

sigimalygos schrieb:


> wo wir grad dabei sind ich breuchte nen lapi für höchstens 500 wow muss nicht aufmax settings laufen wäre aber prima brauche auchnoch nen internet stick am bestenmit nem flatrate vertrag wenn wer was hat pm me pls thx / gn8


Also meines Wissens nach wirst du *keinen* ansatzweise spieletauglichen Laptop für unter 500&#8364; finden. 
Die ganz einfachen Laptops liegen ja mittlerweile schon bei 300-400&#8364;.

Denke mal 700-900&#8364; wirste schon hinlegen müssen für nen vernünftigen Laptop. Meiner hat damals knapp 1000&#8364; gekostet, jetzt nurnoch 600&#8364;, mit dem konnte ich WoW auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen Lagfrei spielen, ich schau mal ob ich den noch irgendwo finde (also im Internet).


Internet Sticks kriegste ja mittlerweile hinterhergeschmissen, der Billigste is glaub ich der von Aldi, da kostet 1 Monat 15&#8364; und 1 Tag 1,50&#8364;, bin mir aber nicht 100%ig sicher.


*Edit:*
Hätte hier einen Laptop, allerdings für 558&#8364;/539&#8364;.
Ist so eigentlich ziemlich gut, nur zu der Grafikkarte kann ich leider nix sagen, _ATI Mobility Radeon HD4330_.

Hat ansonsten Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor (2x 2Ghz), 4 GB RAM, Windows Vista Home Premium und ne 320GB Festplatte, also Alles, was man im Laptop braucht.

In _Schwarz_ (558&#8364
Oder _Weiß_ (539&#8364


Das sind so die Besten in der Preisklasse, kannst ja selber nochmal schauen, ich rate dir jedoch zu 'nem 15,4"-/15,6"er, weil größere Bildschirme beim Laptop einfach zuviel Strom/Akku ziehen. 17,x" sind gerade eben noch verschmerzbar, mehr würde *ich* jedoch auf keinen Fall nehmen, aber du musst es wissen. Ausserdem ist n Widescreen Bildschirm ganz nett für WoW, den haben die beiden von Samsung aber leider nicht. Ist halt Geschmackssache, ich mag Widescreen mehr, man stirbt aber auch nicht, wenn man keinen hat (nicht auf WoW bezogen^^).
Ansonsten sind die beiden *&#8593;* schon ziemlich gut, bis auf die Grafikkarte, da musste dir einfach mal 'n paar Tests durchlesen oder so, zu der kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Bei weiteren Fragen meld' dich.


MfG,
Dwarim


----------



## Rungholt (14. November 2009)

@Müllermilch

Würde ich so nicht sagen... Die Technik schreitet so schnell foran das es sich doch eher rentiert später nachzurüsten als sich gleich einen 1000 Euro Rechner zu kaufen!


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (14. November 2009)

hm komisch ich dachte mein pc hat 350 euro gekostet und wow lauf ruckelfrei^^selbst in dala

hat 3,70ghz
3gb ram
200gb festplatte
ne 512mb geforce irgendwas

einzigster nachteil war das der pc unheimlich laut war aber seitdem ich andere lüfter eingebaut hat is er piepse leise ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (14. November 2009)

todesritter schrieb:


> hm komisch ich dachte mein pc hat 350 euro gekostet und wow lauf ruckelfrei^^selbst in dala
> 
> hat 3,70ghz
> 3gb ram
> ...



Da würde ich mal gern genauere Daten lesen.


----------



## khain22 (14. November 2009)

Flana schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir vor etwas über nem Jahr den hier angeschafft, ist mein arbeits und wow Pc
> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cP...roducts_id=3715
> dazu ne ati radeon x 1959 pro Grafikkarte sehr günstig bekommen.
> Wow läuft bei mir mit voller Auflösung flüssig und ohne ruckeln, selbst in dalaran.




willst mich verkackeiern(lustigeswort)^^ für nur 300 euro ja du hasts gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## No_ones (14. November 2009)

ein freund von mir lässt sich bei :

http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html

einen richtig guten pc für 700euro zusammenbauen 

man muss ja nicht gleich das beste nehmen ---> locker auf die 400 euro


----------



## Oktanpower (14. November 2009)

No_ones schrieb:


> ein freund von mir lässt sich bei :
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/index.html
> 
> ...


 

kann ich nur zustimmen, über alternate kommst günstig an gute hardware ran. für 430 euro hab ich mir teile bestellt.
und kann damit jedes spiel auf voller auflösung zocken. bei wow bildrate in dalaran 40 und auserhalb / inis / alte welt  zwischen 120 und 180 fsp

zur zeit  im angebot bei denen :

Prozessor:         AMD Athlon II X4 620                   74 euro
Speicher :         OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit     82 euro
Grafik     :         Sparkle GTX260 Plus                   150 euro
Mainbord:          Asus M4N78 PRO                          74 euro

für wow völlig ausreichend


----------



## Terrawulf (14. November 2009)

blos keine nvidia, kauf die ati 5870 von Sapphire und nur von Sapphire, dagegen kackt jede nvidia ab.
quad core lohnt für wow so gesehen nicht, aber bald kommen ja 6 und 8 kern cpu's


----------



## Dini (14. November 2009)

Dummdidum, ich schiebe mal in die Pc Ecke =)

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
*schiiieb*


----------



## Rethelion (14. November 2009)

Dini schrieb:


> Dummdidum, ich schiebe mal in die Pc Ecke =)
> 
> (>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)
> *schiiieb*


Hättest du das nicht gestern schon um 21:23 machen können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier wurde ja wieder viel sinnfreies Zeugs gepostet.
Bis auf Mikroflame hat hier glaube ich niemand was nützliches geschrieben.
Bitte keine Rechner bei One empfehlen, genausowenig wie eine Office- oder Onboard-Grafikkarte oder wie mein Vorvorposter eine Grafikkarte im Wert von 350€+, die mal in einem PC für WoW gar nichts zu suchen hat. 

@TE:Schau mal in den Sticky hier im Technikforum, da gibt es für jede Preisklasse die optimale Zusammenstellung. Das ganze packst du dir z.B. bei Hardwareversand in den Warenkorb und für 20€ bauen die dir den komplett zusammen. Wenn du aber noch ein Betriebssystem brauchst kannst du nochmal gute 70€ drauf rechnen.
Aber ich würde dir noch 2 Sachen empfehlen: 
1. Warte mit dem Kauf bis nach Weihnachten, weil da die Preise nochmal fallen werden.
2. Spar lieber noch etwas mehr Geld und hol dir dann einen PC in Richtung 450€-PC aus dem Sticky; mit dem wirst du mehr spaß haben, da er eine bessere Grafikkarte verbaut hat.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (14. November 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Hättest du das nicht gestern schon um 21:23 machen können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, warte nicht bis Weihnachten, da die Preise schon jetzt wieder steigen, gerade was Arbeitsspeicher angeht !

Einen PC kauft man IMMER dann, wenn man das Geld gerade in der Tasche hat, nicht dann, wenn er vielleicht "billiger" sein könnte !

Bei Bedarf gibts Beratung von meiner Seite per PN, Berlinern bau ich die Kisten gerne auch zusammmen, kommt immer noch billiger als Fertigschleudern zu kaufen, bei denen man nie weiß, ob sich die einzelnen Teile auch wirklich vertragen.

Ach ja, 15 Jahre IT-Systemtechniker, die gebauten PCs zähle ich seit Nummer 999 nicht mehr ............ und für 400 Euro bekommt man schon was sehr ordentliches, vor allem wenn man vielleicht das alte Gehäuse noch weiter verwendet.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. November 2009)

Ist klar das man für 400&#8364; schon Zusammengestellt was sehr gutes macht. Aber die 50&#8364; mehr machen einfach ziemlich viel Unterschied. Wieviel % teurer wäre das? ca 15%. Aber der Rechner sollte dann meines Wissens mehr als 15% mehr Leistung besitzen, in diesm Fall würde ich wirklich noch etwas spaaren.

Klar steigen momentan die Rampreise,dafür sinken aber auch andere Preise und bis Weihnachten wird es sich sicher weider Relativieren. 
Sofern man einen neuen PC kauft will man ja evtl. auch irgendwann man etwas anderes Spielen. Kann ja auch sein das Freunde in 2 Jahren sagen "Hey, das Spiel xy ist so Gut, spiel das mal!", dann versucht mans zu Starten und es ruckelt sich wie blöde durch und sieht grottig aus. ^^

Edit: Bevor es jemand Missinterpretiert. Will damit nicht sagen das damit dann alles Perfekt laufen wird, aber wenn man für einen relativ geringen Aufpreis einen relativ großen Nutzen bekommen kann,würde ich Zuschlagen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (14. November 2009)

Hmm ich kenne mich ja nicht so aus, aber kommt ein PC nicht teurer wenn man die Einzelteile kauft ? Also ich meine weil dann das Betriebssystem nicht drauf ist.
Also würde ich für 400 euro (600 franken) Pc in einzelteilen kaufen und muss dann aber noch 100 euro (150 franken) drauflegen weil Vista/Widows7/Xp was auch immer nicht drauf ist.

PS: Das ist nur eine Vermutung^^
Grüsse.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2009)

Nein, die Einzelteile sind meist billiger. Bei Fertigrechern wird außerdem an den Komponenten fast immer gespart. Es gibt Ausnahmen, aber nur selten. Da hast du meist dann ein billiges No-Name-Netzteil, was dir denn meisten Strom in Wärme umwandelt, billigen Value-Ram, billiges Mainboard usw...


----------



## Huntergottheit (14. November 2009)

da würd ich ich dir einfach mal empfehlen in der pc zusammenstellung zu gucken da findest du für den preis was gutes das für wow reicht.


----------



## Palatschinkn (14. November 2009)

AMD 64 X2 4200+
8800er Gt 512 Mb 
3 Gb Arbeitsspeicher
Windows 7  64 Bit

WOW läuft damit gut und stabil.


----------



## Mikroflame (14. November 2009)

Sofern man schon ein 64 Bit betriebssystem haben sollte man auch gleich 4GB Ram nehmen. Sonst könnte man auch gleich 32 Bit nehmen.
Außer man will komplexere Matheaufgaben lösen.. ^^


----------

